# Boot Reihenfolge - Festplatte wird im UEFI nicht angezeigt



## Dre (7. April 2015)

Hallo Leute.

Hab nen Umzug hinter mir. In Folge der Aufräum- und Putzarbeiten, dachte ich es wäre doch eine gute Idee, mal wieder mein PC Innenleben zu entstauben.
War es auch, ihr habt ja keine Ahnung wie es da drin aussah.
Jedenfalls bin ich nicht so sehr der Kabelmanagement guy, da drin siehts aus wie Kraut und Rüben. Als ich den Pc dann wieder angeschlossen hatte, fiel mir auf, dass er nicht mehr bootet. System läuft auf der SSD in meiner Signatur. Also Gehäuse wieder aufgeschraubt, und siehe da: durch das herumgesauge hatte sich die Stromversorgung zur SSD und zu noch ner 2ten HDD gelöst, (die steht übrigens noch nicht in der Sig), also wieder eingestöpselt und Problem vermeintlich gelöst.

So, PC startet immer noch nicht. Also rein ins UEFI, gecheckt ob die Festplatten erkannt werden (Storage Configuration), ja, werden sie. Alle 4 physischen Laufwerke (2x HDD, SSD und DVD vorhanden). Also rein ins Menü wo man die Bootreihenfolge festlegen kann und BAM.... es sind nur DVD und HDD da zum auswählen (wtf???!!!!!????). Auch nach mehrmaligem Neustart keine Lösung. Mein ghetto fix workaround ist momentan, dass ich beim PC-Start immer f11 spamme (manuell bootmedium auswählen), da sind dann komischerweise immer alle Laufwerke da. Dort wähl ich dann die SSD und alles läuft normal. Aber ich kann mein UEFI bootmenü immer noch nicht dazu bewegen, mir mehr als die beiden Laufwerke, die im Zuge des saugens eben NICHT temporär von der Stromversorgung getrennt wurden, anzuzeigen.

Auf die Dauer nervt das f11 gespamme beim PC Start. Ich wünsche mir wieder den Komfort, einfach den PC einschalten zu können und dann kommt Windows automatisch. Wie bekomm ich mein UEFI dazu, mir im Bootreihenfolge Menü wieder die 2 anderen Festplatten anzuzeigen?

Danke!


----------



## Wladitsch (7. April 2015)

UEFI mal resetet?

Gruß Wladitsch


----------



## Dre (7. April 2015)

Wladitsch schrieb:


> UEFI mal resetet?
> 
> Gruß Wladitsch



Will ich eher vermeiden @overclocking/undervolting


----------



## Wladitsch (7. April 2015)

Dre schrieb:


> Will ich eher vermeiden @overclocking/undervolting



Naja, da sollte man i.d.R. aber zuerst ansetzen...! 
Hast du nicht selbst übertaktet und eingestellt (und/oder traust es dir nicht zu) muss wohl danach dein Kumpel/Kollege der`s gemacht hat noch mal ran. 

Gruß Wladitsch


----------



## Dre (7. April 2015)

Klar hab ich's selbst gemacht. Aber UEFI Reset kommt mir vor, als würd ich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.

 Das muss doch eleganter gehen, keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Wladitsch (7. April 2015)

Okay, mal ganz simpel.
Du hast deinen Rechner nach Umzug/Transport gestartet wobei 2 Peripheriegeräte durch Staubsauger/"what ever" beim Start keinen Kontakt zum System hatten un nu gehts nich mehr wie gewohnt.
Wenn du den Bios reset als unangenehmste und letzte Option betrachtest, fällt mir da als erstes ein: zieh doch einfach mal die Stromstecker sämtlicher vorhandener Peripheriegeräte (alles bis auf CPU, Arbeitsspeicher und eventuell Graka) ab, schalte den PC ein...(klar, geht nich an) warten , wieder aus, alles wieder anstöpseln und nochmal von vorne.
Vielleicht klappts ja. Hab schon die aberwitzigsten Lösungsansätze erlebt/darüber gelesen.

Gruß Wladitsch


----------

